# dave palumbo keto diet



## TERESKAN (Feb 13, 2007)

On his diet he states to eat 1/2 a cup of almonds, I measure this and it worked out to be about 75g yet a few forums are saying its about 15g?? what is right?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

'Cups' are US measurements and not a typical UK drinking cup if that's what you were using? You can get them in Tesco etc I think in the baking aisles.


----------



## Rageth (Jul 10, 2011)

asda do bags of 75gs or something for a £1. So I just have one of these a day mon-fri as one of my meals with a shake.


----------



## gilly (May 30, 2005)

I worked with Dave a few years ago 1/2 cup is 50grams of nuts...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

gilly said:


> I worked with Dave a few years ago 1/2 cup is 50grams of nuts...


how was it working with dave? hes a really nice guy, i email him sometimes when i have a query and he always replies


----------



## gilly (May 30, 2005)

He was great to work with mate always answered emails swiftly ,very encouraging and motivating top fella....


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

I find that 1 almond = 1g (average)...

For my keto - that means 25g and it gives me a 1C/4P/17F/170Cals - which is a nice bump to something like a chicken breast for a complete hit on macros.

There is a study (I can source and paste if interested) that demonstrates 75g of almonds a day contributes to a significant reduction in LDL cholesterol 

There is another study about WALNUTS.... they are meant to be good at keeping your arteries "flexible" and help prevent anything sticking to them (ie if you have a history/family history of heart disease) - this means the WALNUT has become your new best friend.

I can source that too if you like?


----------



## bigandy1980 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm following daves diet with massive results. I use 50g of almonds per day on the 195lb male diet.


----------

